# Can you use antler traps in Utah?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering are antler traps legal in Utah?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

If you are talking about shed collecting I don't know the answer but my friend's antler trap works pretty good, it is call a "haystack", the deer will find a spot in the stack they like and keep eating and making a hole and when they go deep enough their antlers will stick in the stack and if they are loose they stay in the stack, he has collected quite a few that way.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Can I see a picture of an antler trap?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

No picture but just imagine a rope tied between 2 trees. About the 7 feet up and on a heavy traveled trail. Is the type I've seen anyway.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I picture something sold by ACME. That the coyote would buy:lol:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Antler traps are typically used for white tail, I'm not sure about the "legality" aspect of it, I would think it's not exactly legal in that aspect, they bait them in with corn etc. and have a frame made of wire or fencing that will nock the antlers off. Now as far as tieing a rope between two trees, I don't see any problems with that. I don't know though.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

How could it possibly be considered ethical to cause the deers antler to fall of before it does so naturally? What if that deers antler isn't ready to fall off? You could cause injury to the buck. New antler growth is what pushes the old antler off, therefore causing the old antler to break away before it's ready to could cause pedical damage which can effect new antler growth. How can this be anything but a bad idea?

Leave the deer the **** alone!!!

SHED HUNTING IS GAY!!!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Baiting deer or any big game in the state of Utah is perfectly legal. It is also as effctive as baiting Sasquatches for toenail clippings and Chupacabras for guard hairs. If you consider the amount of time and money that you would spend to order an antler trap and then install it in an effective location and keep it stocked from all of the doe and fawns picking at it you will certainly get your moneys worth. _(O)_ :roll:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Just wondering are antler traps legal in Utah?


Please see the following:
https://dwrapps.utah.gov/wex/dbconnecti ... nbr=506424


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

PBH said:


> #1DEER 1-I said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering are antler traps legal in Utah?
> ...


Good idea to post the link. For those not paying attention....

You must have a permit to gather sheds. To get the permit you have to take the Antler Gathering Ethics Coarse to be found in the link above.

I still think it should be illegal to buy and sell sheds.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

What a stupid hobby. Run around the hills harassing wildlife for a stupid antler. No way you want to build a ridiculas contraption to prematurely remove antlers...idiots.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

+1 with Cooky You can own them just cant sell or buy them. 
Take the money outta the game and then see who still plays.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> +1 with Cooky You can own them just cant sell or buy them.
> Take the money outta the game and then see who still plays.


You'll always have the geeks who like to find a set and then have them mounted as if they actually killed the deer. :?


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> muzzlehutn said:
> 
> 
> > +1 with Cooky You can own them just cant sell or buy them.
> ...


Their money and their "story" nothin i can do about it. :O•-: lol


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

Just sold a shed mounted 363 bull last week. Here's the funny part $800 for cape and mount. So lets see, sell price $2200 with delivery, profit $1400 so suck it


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Classy...errrr classless


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Not to encourage a lot of people to shed hunt, but I love to shed hunt for the same reason that I love hunting. I am enchanted with the animals and enjoy getting out. Being in the hills and hiking around really makes me feel good. In the spring when things start to thaw and the temprature is in the mid 50's and life is coming back to the hills I enjoy picking up some discarded antlers. During a lot of my trips I dont even see the animals that discarded the antlers. They have already moved out to different locations. Following tracks along old sheep trails or trails dug by herds and herds of animals migrating back to summer ranges really causes me to enjoy myself. Imagining the monarchs that survived that last hunting season... 

On the other hand. Obtaining sheds from a contraption or a road killed deer that might have antlers to knock loose just doesnt appeal to me. Buying antlers that were found or even illegally obtained or swept up in a competative setting just doesnt do it for me. I would much rather feel the wind and smell the aroma of spring. Anyhow if it came down to only getting enough time to hunt with a tag and permit and shed hunting I think I would have a really hard time deciding which hobby I like best. 

As far as the geek that mounts a set goes... I have never mounted a set but I do have a set from a bull that I frequently saw near my cabin and had a great attachment to. He had been harvested long before I had the opportunity to draw a tag for the unit. I would not mind mounting the sheds and seeing him in my house everyday. I just don't understand the division between shed hunters and hunters. I feel like there are ethical people in both groups and we should police both groups and not criminalize all shed hunters. Imagine if all shed hunters criminalized hutners...


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Nambaster,
Nice post. I like your sentiment. No better time of the year to get out than the spring, I'm ready right now. I do not want to outlaw such a pastime. But I think the buying and selling of shed antlers sould be illegal just like as selling game meat is.
As soon as there is money to be made someone will figure out how to do it faster and easier. Just imagine if deer meat could be sold for $10 a pound, no questions asked.
Cooky


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

DarKHorN said:


> Just sold a shed mounted 363 bull last week. Here's the funny part $800 for cape and mount. So lets see, sell price $2200 with delivery, profit $1400 so suck it


Sounds like the sucker is the one who bought it?? He might be givin ya a call after he sees the math on it.... Wanting his money back? After you being honest on here and all. HAHAH! :O•-:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Not to encourage a lot of people to shed hunt, but I love to shed hunt for the same reason that I love hunting. I am enchanted with the animals and enjoy getting out. Being in the hills and hiking around really makes me feel good. In the spring when things start to thaw and the temprature is in the mid 50's and life is coming back to the hills I enjoy picking up some discarded antlers. During a lot of my trips I dont even see the animals that discarded the antlers. They have already moved out to different locations. Following tracks along old sheep trails or trails dug by herds and herds of animals migrating back to summer ranges really causes me to enjoy myself. Imagining the monarchs that survived that last hunting season...
> 
> On the other hand. Obtaining sheds from a contraption or a road killed deer that might have antlers to knock loose just doesnt appeal to me. Buying antlers that were found or even illegally obtained or swept up in a competative setting just doesnt do it for me. I would much rather feel the wind and smell the aroma of spring. Anyhow if it came down to only getting enough time to hunt with a tag and permit and shed hunting I think I would have a really hard time deciding which hobby I like best.
> 
> As far as the geek that mounts a set goes... I have never mounted a set but I do have a set from a bull that I frequently saw near my cabin and had a great attachment to. He had been harvested long before I had the opportunity to draw a tag for the unit. I would not mind mounting the sheds and seeing him in my house everyday. I just don't understand the division between shed hunters and hunters. I feel like there are ethical people in both groups and we should police both groups and not criminalize all shed hunters. Imagine if all shed hunters criminalized hutners...


Leave it up to you to put the romance back into shed hunting...  I get it... Nice post.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

DarKHorN said:


> Just sold a shed mounted 363 bull last week. Here's the funny part $800 for cape and mount. So lets see, sell price $2200 with delivery, profit $1400 so suck it


I am not sure what kind of "Delivery" needs to take place in order to get a $1400 profit but I definitely think the words "mount" and "cape" kinda sum up what had to take place... (not to mention the last 2 words in your quote)

However you earned that $1400 is your own business. If you used the name DarKHorN in your posting I am sure you might have attracted the right buyer. :lol: _(O)_ :O•-:

Parting with a 363 set would be really hard for me... Id rather live in my parents basemen t  ...But if you found them and obtained them in an ethical manner I am happy for you. Maybe if I had your marketing skills I could afford to shed hunt a lot more..


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> No better time of the year to get out than the spring...


I'm not pointing fingers, or calling any specific person out here. Take it for what it's worth.

Spring is a great time to get out into the hills. No matter what your passion or reason for being in the hills, it's a great time. Please remember that you aren't alone out in those hills. Other people are also out enjoying springtime in the hills. This includes turkey hunters.

So, for all of you shed hunters, please keep in mind that while you're out looking for sheds, some of us are trying to call those turkey's in -- so please show some restraint and respect for those others out enjoying the springtime at the same time you are.

I'll also do the same, while I'm out hunting turkeys, and try not to interfere with others out enjoying our great outdoors.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

> Postby bwhntr » Wed Feb 06, 2013 7:14 pm
> What a stupid hobby. Run around the hills harassing wildlife for a stupid antler. No way you want to build a ridiculas contraption to prematurely remove antlers...idiots.


Mmm no, I wait for them to drop and try to put the least amount of pressure on the deer as possible. You'd be surprised how used they get to you and how close you can get to them. It's about having the trophy without having to kill it, and knowing that you'll probably see that same buck the next year. It's about seeing bucks and having their sheds when you know that you'll never see or have your chance to take them and they'll probably just die of old age. It's the fact that it's very cool to watch the same bucks every year and see how they change in their antler structure and their living habits. It gives me a great deal of respect for the deer I hunt and watch knowing how they make it season after season being so well known and no one can lay a finger on them, other than their sheds they have to drop every year. Call me an idiot, but I'm not the idiot who has to chase and kill in order to get my thrill. Don't get me wrong I love deer hunting and the chase in that too, but I hardly bother the bucks I watch, and they'll let me within 20 yards comfortably many of them. I would even have a tough time pulling the trigger on any of the bucks I watch year after year if I had the chance simply because after watching a group of bucks for so long I have gained a great deal of respect for the animals I pursue.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I really don't care if you shed hunt. I just don't understand. Truth be known, I have a greater chance at killing 200"+ bucks than I do at finding their sheds. Do you think I could find one to save my life? NO! I hunted for years on private property that the deer wintered on. I would hike and ride it on horseback weekly. Lol, I still never find any. Good luck. I still think antler traps are a bad idea.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

PBH said:


> Cooky said:
> 
> 
> > No better time of the year to get out than the spring...
> ...


It's usually pretty easy to avoid blowing a turkey hunters set up. You just stay well clear of funny looking bushes that make a lot of weird noise.
I'm joking.
It's recreation, happy stuff, there is room for all of us.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Found this photo of Tex.


----------



## HenKiller (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey 222 I mad that picture less than a hour ago thanks for steeling it of my FB its good to see its making its round around the Internet faster then your wife with a bounch of high school boys. Haha


----------



## HenKiller (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry for all the mis spelling but you get the idea


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

HenKiller said:


> Hey 222 I mad that picture less than a hour ago thanks for steeling it of my FB its good to see its making its round around the Internet faster then your wife with a bounch of high school boys. Haha


I had it sent to me by about 5 other people. :mrgreen:


----------



## HenKiller (Nov 16, 2012)

2:22 said:


> HenKiller said:
> 
> 
> > Hey 222 I mad that picture less than a hour ago thanks for steeling it of my FB its good to see its making its round around the Internet faster then your wife with a bounch of high school boys. Haha
> ...


Likely story


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

So sensative now-a-days.... Mommy, he stole my picture... Take your thumb out of your mouth for a minute and you may be able to type a bit better as well.

To each his own, some like antler hunting and some don't. I don't do it, but I also don't look down at those who do. Just don't harass the animals!


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

HenKiller said:


> Hey 222 I mad that picture less than a hour ago thanks for steeling it of my FB its good to see its making its round around the Internet faster then your wife with a bounch of high school boys. Haha


English please.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

He's too loaded to be concerned with grammar, spelling, and the like.



2:22 said:


> I ONLY use my points when I want a "cheap" hunt. I get LE tags EVERY year by simply purchasing a tag from my local SFW banquet. Sometimes it's nice to be loaded!


----------



## LightworkerJA (Feb 7, 2014)

bwhntr said:


> What a stupid hobby. Run around the hills harassing wildlife for a stupid antler. No way you want to build a ridiculas contraption to prematurely remove antlers...idiots.


 wow there is a lot of judgmental people on here, seriously get a life! Keep your negative quotes to yourself, I look at it as if your loving life and happily humble with your own actions nobody has any right to tell that person your negative thoughts about what they do, the main reason I say this is if your happy with what your doing then you are not harming your spirit of love! BOTTOM LINE......


----------



## devinaldo (Sep 21, 2012)

Don't get me wrong I love shed hunting, I only go a few times a year just to get out. My little brother used to do it daily when he was in college he has found some really awesome elk and deer shed sets. He would always come home with stories about people threatening to beat him for "shed Hunting" their spot, or threatening to damage his car if they saw it there again. Shed hunters can be gay as Tex stated what happened to people just hiking and enjoying the outdoors and wildlife?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Just wondering are antler traps legal in Utah?


If they are, would you use them?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I am completely with Tex on this one. In my opinion, anyone who would attempt to forcefully remove a deers antlers is a low life individual. Maybe the deer should set up "nut traps" to remove something from the idiots who chase them around on the winter range. Bet they wouldn't get any big sets.-----SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

DarKHorN said:


> Just sold a shed mounted 363 bull last week. Here's the funny part $800 for cape and mount. So lets see, sell price $2200 with delivery, profit $1400 so suck it


A perfect illustration of the problem. Only money could cause the frenzy surrounding shed collecting.....and inspire people to deploy devices to snag the antlers right of their heads. -------SS


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I have always wanted to go out and find some sheds. Not full on shed hunting, per se. I'd like to get a couple nice sheds for decoration in the office and heaven knows I don't want to buy them! Once I got what I was looking for I probably would be done. 

I do think its a cool way to get out in the hills at a time you can't hunt. Like everything else in hunting, pop culture has made it all about inches and it drives people to do crazy stuff! Antler traps...seriously?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

An antler trap? I have never heard of such a thing. What do you use, a conabear? An antler snare? A #4 horn-hold trap?

I have no problem with picking up antlers but it seems that some of the horn hunters need to leave the deer and elk alone until they're off the winter ranges.


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

Springville Shooter said:


> A perfect illustration of the problem. Only money could cause the frenzy surrounding shed collecting.....and inspire people to deploy devices to snag the antlers right of their heads. -------SS


Don't hate the player hate the game. Never have needed the use of a trap of my own. Seem to just pick the bones from everyone elses.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

DarKHorN said:


> Don't hate the player hate the game. Never have needed the use of a trap of my own. Seem to just pick the bones from everyone elses.


I ordered one from ACME as well as some rocket skates to run the elk down and snatch the antlers off their heads.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Here we are a full year after this thread was started and shed hunting is still gay. Building antler traps is even gayer.

I don't oppose gay marriage, but I do oppose gay shed hunting.-O,-


----------



## jimmy_hat (Feb 8, 2014)

I set up three of them on the Monroe around the Circle, last year, I scored. I didn't get any big bulls though,they must not be on there no more.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

DarKHorN said:


> Don't hate the player hate the game. Never have needed the use of a trap of my own. Seem to just pick the bones from everyone elses.


Oh no, I don't hate anything. I just see it for what it is. By all means, collect away and get as rich as you can. Entrepreneurship does involve exploitation sometimes.-------SS


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I shouldn't say I am new to shed hunting, but I am new to early season hiking. Never picked up a shed till last year. Now I get more and more into the mountains every year so as soon as there is a bare hillside, I go hike. I kept seeing sheds so last year I took the course and pick em up. I am not sure if that makes me one of these hated hunters, really I am just a guy trying to have a year round view of nature.

I am more excited to find winter kill sites. You find a heavy winter range deep in the hills and you can find 20+ carcasses. I think its neat to see the full cycle of things. Then I find the local fox den or yotes and kill em  (except I think foxes are neat so I typically let them get away)


Edit: I don't sell mine. Frankly, I only have found a few a season. I do know someone who goes on "trips" for sheds and finds hundreds in a matter of days. I suppose this is the kind of person you are talkin about.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Red foxes should be extirpated! Kill them ALL.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------

